# Should I?



## Betta man (Mar 25, 2011)

I know a guy who has kribensis. He offered my a pair of siblings. Should I take them? Will there be any health problems? How common are kribs? I have my 20 gal set up? Will that do? What temp do they need?


----------



## hXcChic22 (Dec 26, 2009)

They're pretty easy to keep, in my opinion. Not commonly found in chain stores but often local ones. Ours has a supplier that gets albinos, so that's what we have. 

They like their tank around the normal tropical temps, although ours are in slightly cooler water (around 70) because they're sharing with loaches. It doesn't seem to slow them down any. They are both very vibrant and have great appetites. They like to nibble algae off plant roots and also will eat flake, sinking pellets, frozen bloodworms, live brine shrimp, and anything else they can find. 

We used to have a pair in a 20 long, but be forewarned - they can be very territorial. If you get a male and female that decide to pair and want to breed, they will choose a cave location and defend it viciously. Flower pots, rock caves, or enclosed rock/log structures are good for them. They don't seem to like slow moving mid-dwellers. (Our male ripped up a betta.) They get along pretty well with bigger fish and non-threatening/flowy finned community fish.


----------



## girth vader (Apr 24, 2006)

Betta man said:


> Should I take them? Will there be any health problems?


No, don't take them. And yes there will be health issues because you don't know anything about the fish. The fact that you asked the questions you did tells me you haven't done a lick of homework on these fish, so you post on here looking for easy answers. My suggestion before thinking about buying any fish, is look them up. Read as much as you can and decide if can properly care for them... Most people are happy if their fish lives for a couple yrs. What's sad is most fish can live 10-15......

Not being rude, just honest.

Happy reading.


----------



## Betta man (Mar 25, 2011)

The guy I talked to said that there would be nothing wrong with the babies if the siblings bred. I would do research if I got them.


----------



## lohachata (Jan 27, 2006)

in the immortal words of my friend yeahbut.....HAIL NO !!!!!!!!!


are you prepared to breed them ? are you prepared to accommodate 100-200 fry ? to grow them out to at least 2 1/2 inches long ? do you have the proper foods for the fry? do you have enough tank space ?
researching them is too late if you wait until after you get them...you should be getting young juveniles and raising them so you can observe them and learn about them...
maybe you could find a book written by someone with experience to tell you what to do...
books are good....i have kept and bred a fair number of fish...but i still read books about fish...i still research fish..even fish that i have already kept...i read and learn about fish that i have not even seen other than pictures....

besides...i thought you were breeding bettas..

well said girth..


----------



## mpfsr (Jun 22, 2011)

Yup as lohachata said..read read read.....I started with a very nice pair..2 weeks later I had over 100. Now I have a grow out tank filled with little ones with mom and dad over another batch of babies..thankfully they didn't have very many this time only about 20 little ones. Look to me as they will take a good 6-8months before I can sell the first litter of baby's. I even thought I was prepared for them to breed...I think breeding siblings is not a good idea thou..but thats just me I like to mix bloodlines on any thing I breed. I think it makes stronger healthier fish. 
So be sure your ready for this...or if you really want them, why not try just one instead of a pair? They are great fish to keep and very colorful.


----------



## Betta man (Mar 25, 2011)

yeah, I am breeding bettas, but that's my 5. I have my 20 open. I think it would be great if I got them and they bred! If they don't, too bad. I am still trying with bettas now that I finely got them to embrace, but my most recent attempt ended with both of them, fighting off fin rot cause they beat the crud out of each other. VERY aggravating.
Loha, I'd want to cull the babys. they're probably pretty high in protein so great food for conditioning bettas?


----------



## Hansolo (Sep 10, 2010)

I lost several batches of fry to lack of knowledge. Personally I think a 20g, is to small for breeding. When you start losing fry and you will lose a few it can cause ammonia spikes. I would opt for a 29g long. Maybe you can find some to trade. MPFSR those fish are beautiful


----------



## Betta man (Mar 25, 2011)

Max i can get is a 20. Don't have extra room right now. I guess i'll go with something easier... Is it too small because of water cap. or is it too small because of room to swim because my 20 is 30 inches long.


----------



## lohachata (Jan 27, 2006)

a 20 long is fine for a pair of kribs....and fine for the fry too for maybe 3 months...then you would need to pull the fry and put them in a 40 long or something similar...but culling fry at a size that bettas could eat would mean that you would have to feed all of them to the bettas....you just can't tell a defective fish at 1 or 2 weeks of age...

and you are still totally unprepared for breeding bettas...all you have is a 5 gallon tank...where are you going to put the 100 or so males and the 100-200 females..and if the guy that wrote that book says you can raise them all in a 5 gallon tank ; throw the book away...he's lyin.......


----------

